# MKIV r32 bagyard classic assistance



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm helping my friend install his rear bags on his MKIV R32 and I was curious as to how the Bagyard Classics mount up to the control arm. I completely understand that the nutsert is installed in the upper nub and threads onto the top of the bag, it's the bottom mount that confuses me. Bagyard claims there is no fabrication to install these at all, but the only way I can see the lower bolt connecting to the bottom of the bag is to drill out a hole from the bottom of the control arm. I am also curious as to where the lower machined washer is positioned (above the control arm seated directly underneath the bag?). Any input regarding the lower mounting of the rear Bagyard Classics would be radical.

picture to aid my description









thanks! :wave:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

this looks like a mk5 r32 rear bag not mk4
i could be wrong,but from what i have installed before that bag in your pic is identical to mk5 r32 bagyard .

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...mg9.imageshack.us/img9/296/img7693s.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

mk4 bag in my opinion should look something similar to this with brackets.
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-....imageshack.us/img607/7439/img0355m.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

MkIV R32 Rear Bags.

You sir, have the wrong bag.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

supposedly these are what bagyard is now marrying up to mkiv r32's  

wish i could give somewhere a call to double check, but no one's open during the weekend


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

Actually, I'm almost 100% positive it's not. 

Hell, I'll call the owner of BagYard and ask. But I'm pretty sure he's going to tell me exactly what I've told you. There is only one BagYard MkIV R32 rear setup. The MkIV R32 rears are and always have been air house 2's with CNC plates. The MkV R32 rear is a rolling sleeve bag because all MkV's use the same rear subframe. Doesn't matter if it's awd or fwd.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

Literally just hung up the phone and he (Eddy) told me the rears have not changed since 2004. 

Sorry man


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

well, they're in and im going to try them out :laugh:

white object in picture is a pvc collar i made bc i didn't like how the stud in the bag would be bending at the increased angle... collar fills the space due to the nub










if anyone can tell me otherwise, i am going to attempt running these


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

No dude, get the right bags (either you bought the wrong stuff or they shipped you the wrong item) so it should be easy to fix if they messed up. If you messed up, oh well, **** happens. Just run AH2's like myself and many others. You drill a hole for the fitting in the control arm and some threading and insert here, then you're done. The lowest option. Or just call ORT back and get the right rear setup. Don't rig it, and cover the bending stud with a piece of PVC. Seriously... You are breaking the hardware on a part and instead of just buying the correct part you just cover it up?:laugh:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh and on a safety note 

*DO NOT RUN THIS SETUP!*


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

who said anything about bending the stud? the nub completely inserts onto the top of the bag - this is where the load from the car will be applied. the pvc collar/spacer prevents the stud from attempting to bend as the angle increases between the control arm and unibody upon raising the car. every single rear set-up for mkiv's, including the r32, encounter this increased angle. the only problem with this bag is the top mount, which does not mate perfectly to the unibody - my fix being a pvc collar.

i'll post some updates later tonight, there is no doubt in my mind this set-up won't work effectiveley. my only concern is final height adjustability if anything...

we shall see 

and ps: don't make this a bigger deal than i am, i enjoy the challenge. people have been running universal bags for years...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

But those aren't universal bags. You will most likely shear that bolt off when the PVC cracks.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

You will also have no low. This is my install on an AH2.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

do these same bags not mount up to mkiv's with the same angle made by the control arm? considering the majority of the load will be placed on the nub, i am quite confident the thick pvc collar can handle the rotating force...

i appreciate you playing devils advocate, keeping me from not thinking the issue all the way through :thumbup:

keep the thoughts coming... almost got the lines to the swithces!

update shortly!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes but they lay FLAT against either a steel bracket or as in my case the chassis itself. Look at the picture I posted. You will have NO real drop on the car, what is the compressed height of the bag with Bagyard adapters (which even in proper Mk4 format are too tall) plus the nipple? Which is actually recessed into the bag in the correct model. This setup will be too tall. I don't understand your defiance in using the correct parts. I'm not playing devils advocate, I am saying you need to either make a metal bracket or get the right bags.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

we shall see


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk4 r32 is identical to tt mk1,so why not run airhous bag and be done with it. inexpensive and goes low.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3008/5813761573_13554c0023_b.jpg[/img] 20110609004814 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/2608/5813792414_ca873a622f_b.jpg[/img] IMG_0353 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3018/5813792754_abd7784168_b.jpg[/img] IMG_0355 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

just threw some air in the bags and they were way too high... meih, gave it my best attempt. i think the internal sleeve is bottomed out... guess i'll be sortin out some SPECIFIC mkiv r32 bags :laugh:

you guys were right 

if only my efforts went into the right setup; -1 point for bagriders :facepalm:

edit: thanks for dealin with my nonsense all, haha


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

did you buy these bags used? if not then just call bagriders and let them know that either they sent the wrong bags or you ordered the wrong bags.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah dude, just call bagriders and they will get you the right bags. On a side note, didn't your bags come packaged in plastic with a label for what car it fits? I just got a set from bagriders and both front and rears were very clearly marked as to what their application was.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

hyphytrain203 said:


> just threw some air in the bags and they were way too high... meih, gave it my best attempt. i think the internal sleeve is bottomed out... guess i'll be sortin out some SPECIFIC mkiv r32 bags :laugh:
> 
> you guys were right
> 
> ...


The owner of BagYard said that your setup with the PVC will not hinder your chances of getting low but it's also unsafe. If you purchased these bags new, you should call and get them swapped for the proper bags. This is not a MkIV R32 rear setup and there has not been any development from BagYard on new R32/Quattro rear bags. There was one set made with the Conti FD series double bellow and that was on Dele's R32...for about a day and then they came apart and they didn't go low. BagYard swapped his bags for the proper AH2 rear bags. Sorry you went through this headache, but you definitely shouldn't run that tapered sleeve on the rear.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

If the owner of Bagyard said that setup will not hinder his low then he is off his rocker. The MK4 R32 offering from then doesn't even go low enough (check Darkside). It will add a solid 1.5 inches to the height with the nipple not sunk in the top cap. Still my question is how you ended up with these?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

Def didn't hurt to try it out. I learned first hand why this bag wouldn't work after setting everything up. I appreciate your concern for my safety, but I wouldn't have tried driving the car with the results I had. Correct bags in the works! 

Bagriders claimed Bagyard said these bags are for MKIV r32's and that's what I received :banghead:


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry man, my fault. It _WILL_ hinder your chances of getting the car low. :facepalm:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

update:

ah2 vs shwagyard










got a few of these puppies from mcmaster










nub is out and bags are ready to go in once we get the rivet style studs tomorrow


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

buck_russell said:


> Sorry man, my fault. It _WILL_ hinder your chances of getting the car low. :facepalm:


noob:facepalm:


ha


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

jerk.

use that rice steamer yet?

+ btw, got a lead on a new piece for you


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

I actually had the same problem man, I ordered my bags from Bagriders, got them and was like WTF this doesn't look right ( was expecting the AH2 bags with the CNC brackets from the pic above, and actually that pic above is now my bags :laugh: ), but I called up [email protected] and he was pretty confused himself, he said that Bagyard had been sending those out now, and he wasn't sure about the install and what not, maybe they are a new universal bag they are trying, but I got kinda dissapointed on the design, and luckily bought the first gen bagyard rears. I actually saw a mk4 install thread that were bagyards that looked exactly like these, his name was Ryanmiller or something sick mk4 jetta, and it looked like he had the same rears as you, check that thread out if you have any questions
good luck with it man


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, when I got the bags it just said MK4 Golf, not R32, so i'm assuming it's a communication problem, just feel bad for anyone that has to deal with it because we all know Bagyard products have a large wait time. 
Goodluck again man :beer:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

the biggest problem i had was not having resources come install time. i had recieved the bagyard classics from bagriders after ordering a mkiv r32 kit. i tried contacting numerous locations early friday evening to confirm the product application since they didn't quite fit the bill. without resolution, i attempted to give them a shot on the car.

on bagriders, they list bagyard classics as an option for mkiv r32's - this is incorrect, unless there are various bags deemed classics.

there was plenty of info here on vortex for different universal bag solutions. however, i couldn't find one person with pictures of bagyard's rear setup for mkiv r32's. would it not be in bagyard's interest to add information for their entire product line on their website/catalog/wherever? at least a stock image somewhere?!

i get the feeling some air distributors in the game are either not fully understanding their product and their application or they aren't taking the time to go through inspection upon recieving stock from their suppliers.

VENDORS: please supply customer's with some clarity!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

i def didn't mean to knock bagyard at all. i think very highly of their products. supplying their customers with some technical data and/or images for their products would make them that much better, imo. 

as for distributors, images are not as important as their confidence in shipping out the right part for the job. all stock should be inspected and reviewed before shipping out to a customer.

by no means am i taking shots at anyone in particular, just sharing my thoughts/experience in basic manufacturing procedure.

anyways, this project is a wrap! got the AH2's (sans brackets) installed and running mint, just need to make some moves on gettin the front of the car notched/trimmed/squared away 

sidenote: this isn't even my car! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

hyphytrain203 said:


> i def didn't mean to knock bagyard at all. i think very highly of their products. supplying their customers with some technical data and/or images for their products would make them that much better, imo.
> 
> as for distributors, images are not as important as their confidence in shipping out the right part for the job. all stock should be inspected and reviewed before shipping out to a customer.
> 
> ...


Doug, I feel really badly that we made this process more difficult than it had to be for Chris. We thought we were shipping out the correct rear kit but we failed 

This whole issue came up because of a miscommunication between us and BagYard, and now BagYard has remedied it by sending us the correct Mk4 R32 Classic rear kits. 

I'm glad you guys are happy with the AH2 rear setup. If you/Chris need anything else, give me a shout. :beer:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh Will, that bagyard classic that I ha got too ( talked to you a few weeks ago about my package), so I got the right by classics, but you guys are going to have the right ones?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Doug, I feel really badly that we made this process more difficult than it had to be for Chris. We thought we were shipping out the correct rear kit but we failed
> 
> This whole issue came up because of a miscommunication between us and BagYard, and now BagYard has remedied it by sending us the correct Mk4 R32 Classic rear kits.
> 
> I'm glad you guys are happy with the AH2 rear setup. If you/Chris need anything else, give me a shout. :beer:


no hard feelings whatsoever... i appreciate the super fast service :thumbup:

hell, this little issue didn't stop me from ordering my mkv kit from you guys two weeks later 

big up to the fellas over at bagriders


----------

